
Aren't the present customer success tools like Totango and Gainsight too costly? - savinay
I have been checking out the current customer success tools in the market and I think they are too pricey. They start at $500. Do we have a cheaper solution?
======
pmcbride4
We have worked with a number of SaaS organizations to understand the goals and
objectives of their business and their CSM efforts. As a result we have
packaged our customer success solution based on company maturity and budget.
Our high-touch solution designed specifically for startups is priced at
$200/month. Pam - Director of Marketing at Amity

------
nonsumdignus
There are these guys with a free offering (for now):
[http://retainly.com/](http://retainly.com/)

As well as using apps like Mixpanel to do "basic" success automations such as
basic email interactions, etc.

There's also intercom.io, which is the least expensive (and least
comprehensive) CSM app available.

------
oconorhickey
A lot of it depends on what kind of product you're offering. If it's more
transactional in nature with high volume and churn then it mightn't be for
you. If you're looking to become more enterprise oriented then it's worth the
investment. Conor - Customer Success at Datahug

------
noadror
Savinay, we are just about to launch an affordable customer success solution
at iridize.com - I'm curious to know what you would consider a reasonable
price. Any thoughts?

------
guynirpaz
Hi, what would you think should be a fair pricing model for a customer success
solution? I assume you are looking at a starter package? Guy - founder & CEO
of Totango

~~~
savinay
Yup, I am looking at a starter package, something for a customer success team
at a startup.

